# Crisrox



## crisrox2big (Apr 10, 2016)

So I am introducing myself under this name.  I have been lifting since the age of 15. Started my first cycle at 17. Been on and off for the last 16 years. I have had gyno surgery twice. Twice because the first time I was an idiot and did not let myself completely heal which takes about 12 weeks of lifting nothing over 10lbs. The second time around which was about 12 years later. I listened and healed up very nicely and the wait was well worth the final result. I stay on now because I choose too. I Ai religiously because I don't want a third surgery. I find Ai to be the most expensive part of being on gear. I think blood work done at least once every 6weeks is an absolute must. Lastly if you can not afford the blood work and Ai regimen you shouldn't be messing with the gear.  That's my intro and 2cents...


----------



## brazey (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome...


----------

